# Question for Tom Hilton



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Right now you have to buy two regions to have the shots for the rigs and the spur/ nipple area. Is there any way that a new region could be made so that you do not need the two regions, for example 89 degrees to 85 degrees. I know you make more moneyselling two regions, but I am sure most people out of the panhandle area would be willing to pay double for one region that has all the info they need, instead of swapping back and fourth between two regions to make a decision on where to go. Is this possible?


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Howdy,

Thanks for the feedback. Although it is unfortunate that the area you are talking about requires 2 regions, there are ways to view the entire area at once, or you can look at different imageries at the same time from the same region.

Split screen your Internet Explorer to show Realtime-Navigator twice, then restore down to have one RTN open on the left screen, and one RTN open on the right screen. Enclosed are a couple of shots showing what this looks like - the first imagehas the NC GULF on the left side, and the NE GULF on the right side. The second image shows the NE GULF only, withseatemps (left) and water color (right)...this also shows how you can use the Nav Tool to pinpoint the positions of the 2 imageries relative to one another. 

Feel free to call me if you need more info on how to set this up on your computer screen. 713 530-2267

We do not plan to enlarge our regions for the following reasons;

1) The larger the region, the more the coarse the resolution of the data - we prefer to offer the highest resolution imagery possible which is achieved by scaling down the region size.

2) Next week in Biloxi, we will be showing how you can pull the imageries into your iPhone and navigate upon them via a navigation program (iNavX) on your phone or on your laptop via Fugawi. Again, if the region is too large, the resolution available to navigate by is too coarse.



















I hope this answers your questions.

All the best,

Tom Hilton


----------



## Gulftider (Nov 21, 2007)

you could certainly center a regionon OrangeBeach/PCola that would have the same size as current zones without having the excuse of it being too large for resolution. it's no coincedence that zones 2 & 3 each end on our areas making it to where if someone in our has to buy 2 zones. untilyou make it to where I can buy one zone centered hereI will not be obtaining your services again. I can use a competitor at a cheaper price ..might not have some of the bells and whistles you have but have but it good enough. Thanksbv


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

Coming on kinda strong.


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Gulftider,

If the $30 is too much for you, then I will comp the 2nd region for you since you would be a repeat customer. Justclick the box for 1 region (and unclick the other region) when re-subscribing and email me regarding this and I will be happy to accomodate you. This applies to any repeat customers who fish the NC GULF and NE GULF regions since they overlap at Orange Beach.

All the best,

Tom Hilton


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Tom Hilton (6/2/2009)*Gulftider,
> 
> If the $30 is too much for you, then I will comp the 2nd region for you since you would be a repeat customer. Justclick the box for 1 region (and unclick the other region) when re-subscribing and email me regarding this and I will be happy to accomodate you. This applies to any repeat customers who fish the NC GULF and NE GULF regions since they overlap at Orange Beach.
> 
> ...


Well i have never been a customer, but i will be in the future.....

NOW thats taking care of your customers :clap


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

thats what makes hiltons top notch is the customer service. way to keep your cool and stay professional and courteous tom


----------



## Gulftider (Nov 21, 2007)

> *Tom Hilton (6/2/2009)*Gulftider,
> 
> If the $30 is too much for you, then I will comp the 2nd region for you since you would be a repeat customer. Justclick the box for 1 region (and unclick the other region) when re-subscribing and email me regarding this and I will be happy to accomodate you. This applies to any repeat customers who fish the NC GULF and NE GULF regions since they overlap at Orange Beach.
> 
> ...




Tom, 

the $30 isn't too much for me I had just found another service that allows for all the regions I fish at half the price. I appreciatte your offer and will re-consider your service. My memory must be bad as I had thought when I last purchased you service the 2nd region was notthat much off. my apologies ... Best of luck!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Tom, not only are you a good business man , but a gentleman as well. I am a happy customer and I appreciate your gesture to all of us in this particular region of the Gulf coast. I've used your site for the past two years and it works. Keep up the good work and thank you.

Kim


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Tom, I think that is a great gesture you just showed towards your fellow anglers,maybe we will meet some day and I will buy you a beer. Thanks for putting us on the fish this past weekend.


----------

